# Modifier 50 vs Lt/Rt



## bigdog111 (Aug 6, 2012)

I work at a hospital in Philadelphia Pa. For years we have been coding bilateral procedures with Lt/Rt modifiers except Medicare which we use Modifier 50. Today I was told we are coding it wrong and have been for sometime. Is this correct? Ive been searching the internet for answers and my coding books but I dont find a definative answer. Help please.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 6, 2012)

As long as your LT and RT procedures are on two different lines  and you are using only one unit with the 50 modifier, there is nothing incorrect with how you are using these modifiers
20610 LT  1 unit
20610 RT  1 unit
Is the same as
20610 50. 1unit.


----------



## hewitt (Aug 7, 2012)

Just as an FYI/reference, the attached link gives a pretty good explanation of when/how to use these modifiers. https://depts.washington.edu/uwpsit...icies/codingGuidances/bilateralModifiers.html
Hope this is useful/helpful.


----------



## jbrightw (Aug 18, 2012)

Modifier instruction is highly useful. Thanks

Brightwin


----------

